# Do they make smaller toilets?



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Round bowl and low flush........*

A round bowl roilet rather than the now common, and more expensive, elongated bowl will save you nearly 4 inches. All toilets are now required to be low flush, and this translates into smaller tanks.

What is your rough-in dimension? The distance from center of closet flange (toilet flange) to the wall. Measure this to be certain you do not require a toilet with a smaller rough-in dimension. Since it sounds like you have a very tiny bath the builder may have moved the closet flange closer to the wall for more space too.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I am in the process of completely remodeling the bathroom, so the current specs are not important. I planned on getting a non-elongated bowl, but I wanted something with an extra-small tank if possible.

Here's the thread about my bathroom remodel. I thought the specific toilet-related question should go here in the plumbing forum.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/bathroom-remodel-design-questions-56648/


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*I checked dimensions on-line*

Dimensions below are for the American-Standard Cadet 3 toilet. A very good toilet at an attractive price.

Round bowl with 10 inch rough-in. Distance from back wall to front edge of toilet bowl is 26-1/4 inches

Round bowl with 12 inch rough-in. Distance from back wall to front edge of bowl is 28-1/4 inches. This model cost me ~$140 for the complete kit two and a half years ago.

Elongated bowl with 12 inch rough-in. Distance from back wall to front edge of bowl is 30-1/4 inches.

Since you are doing a complete remodel you can install your closet flange 10-inches from the wall to give your self more space iin a small bath. Realizing the 10 inch rough-in toilet may cost significantly more than the standard 12 inch rough-in models and may need to be special ordered.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Roger - that's great info, thanks. I'll gladly pay more to gain 2" of floor space in front of the toilet. I only will have about 2'2" even with the smaller toilet between the toilet and the sink. Thanks!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

depending on how much you want to pay, you might consider a wall mount toilet with an in the wall tank. 

at this page

you can see an example of a wall mount toilet and the hardware and hidden tank configuration. As you can see, the amount of room gained is equal to the depth of the tank itself. One thing you would want to check on is how thick the wall must be to be able to accept the framing and the tank. This one, if I read the specs correctly, is 5 1/2 deep. I do not know enough about them to be able to tell you if other manufacturers make a thinner tank or not.

or here is one that is simply a high tank. Pretty funky looking but I believe there are others that are more "normal" available.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Interesting idea... What would maintenance be like on one of those units? Do they operate like a normal toilet (fill valve, flapper, etc)? seems like it'd be pretty tough to change those parts.


----------



## colloquor (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a similar problem, but am locked into mechanical constraints! First of all, the very small bathroom is on a slab with a 14" rough in. An old (circa 1970) Eljer round bowl with a wall to front of bowl dimension of 26 1/4" is the current toilet. Directly across from the toilet is the access to the shower. So, I have to keep the space as great as possible. 

I've looked at practically every spec sheet from the majority of manufacturers, and the only one that "may" work is a Toto Vespin skirted toilet using the 14" Uni-Fit rough in option. It measures 28" from wall to the front of the elongated bowl. I can't afford to lose the 1 3/4", but it may be my only option for a 1.6gpf toilet. I wish it was more simple, but it's not in this case.

Any input would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

colloquor -- with a 14" rough in you could gain a fair amount of space by renting a jack hammer and remodeling your slab  They work quite well and it will really let you gain some inches.


----------



## luxurymodernhom (Jun 16, 2015)

There is a SMALL 24" Toilet called the GALBA Toilet that has excellent reviews. Easy to install, flushes quietly and powerfully.

It is on Amazon and it has 5 star reviews. Just search "GALBA Toilet"

It is one piece and very modern looking.


----------



## luxurymodernhom (Jun 16, 2015)

GALBA Toilet is 24.5" from front to back. The shortest projection toilet there is. It is about 80 lbs and easy to install. My understanding is that this is the shortest one-piece toilet here in North America (not wall hanging)


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Post is over 5 years old. I'm sure the original poster found one by now. However, someone else may benefit from your advice. Thanks.


----------



## Chubster (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah Im sure, or at least I would hope the poster has found the right toilet by now.....Corner toilets are also worth a look for future views on this thread


----------

